
Show HN: Pare down your S3 Bill; with `du` for AWS S3 - ksowocki
https://github.com/owocki/s3_disk_util
======
felipesabino
Great part of my bill comes also from the amount of HTTP requests to my
buckets and having to download and analise the shitty CSV from AWS billing
reports is a real pain.

Not saying storage is useless, but that it would be nice to have a tool that
covers all these parts of what the billing is about without the monthly
hassle.

~~~
benologist
Putting [https://netlify.com](https://netlify.com) over S3 works well for me.
With their URL rewriting feature it basically works like CloudFront but with
included bandwidth and no per-request billing.

------
fhinson
Cool utility. Have you considered expanding this tool into a web app of some
sort?

~~~
ksowocki
Yes, but let me ask you a question as a potential user first... Would you be
willing to give my webapp access to your S3 account (read-only)?

I'd of course not look through the content your files (only the filesizes)...
but you as user would have to trust me not to do that (unless there is some s3
permission level I am not aware of).

~~~
infogulch
Is there a "list" permission? It exists on azure storage.

------
banku_brougham
i plan to use this. but, as you pointed out, i would not be confortable
providing the required access for a web app.

------
volatilitish
s3cmd and s4cmd already have a "du" command. Does this do something extra?

~~~
ksowocki
As you correctly noted, s3cmd/s4cmd have a du command. For my particular use
case (paring down s3 storage costs), I needed to traverse my s3 buckets as
specified depths (-d argument, built into above repo).

On the outside, it might seem like a small difference. But when you're deep in
the use case, it's a great option to have.

------
iandouglas
Nice work, Kevin

~~~
ksowocki
:-)

